# Rifles that only shoot one bullet well.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Do any of you guys have a rifle that will only, and I mean ONLY shoot one load well. I have a sporterized mauser .30-06 that will shoot any weight Barnes TTSX into a nearly one inch group, but anything else it sprays all over the place. I was looking at some 150 grain Nosler ballistic tips and they have a pretty similar length, BC and SD to the 150 grain Barnes TTSX. Since my 06 likes the 150 grain Barnes TTSX is there a good chance it will like the similar 150 grain Nosler ballistic tip bullet or can a difference


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My Winchester Model 70 in 7STW will shoot cheap @$$ rem green box corelokt ammo in 3/4" groups all day long. I've yet to break sub MOA with any other bullet or reload. Accubonds are 1.2" groups, plenty good enough for my use... but still annoys me I cant get better than what was the cheapest ammo out there.

What is truely vexing, Remington doesnt even make it anymore... GRRRRRRR.

Worst bullet I tried was Barnes, some of those were over 3.5MOA -O,-

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Guns are weird. Unfortunately, no one will be able to foretell what your rifle will do because there is no rhyme nor reason sometimes. Good luck and be methodical in your testing.----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Having dabbled in WWII milsurps for a few years many of the WWII milsurps were designed around the bullet they were built for. For example, the Swiss K31 was actually BUILT for the GP11 bullet. Try reloading for it and you get shotgun patterns, use the GP11 and you get sub MOA groups. There is one bullet that is close but not quite a GP11 (no longer made) and it will give sub MOA groups out to about 800-1000 yards. After that it starts to keyhole.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> My Winchester Model 70 in 7STW will shoot cheap @$$ rem green box corelokt ammo in 3/4" groups all day long. I've yet to break sub MOA with any other bullet or reload. Accubonds are 1.2" groups, plenty good enough for my use... but still annoys me I cant get better than what was the cheapest ammo out there.
> 
> What is truely vexing, Remington doesnt even make it anymore... GRRRRRRR.
> 
> ...


I know you know a ton about reloading (I check out your website a lot). Do you think you could reload the same bullet, OAL and velocity as the factory ammo and get the same groups? A buddy and I have tried to duplicate the same accuracy with handloads as he gets with factory Federals.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> I know you know a ton about reloading (I check out your website a lot). Do you think you could reload the same bullet, OAL and velocity as the factory ammo and get the same groups? A buddy and I have tried to duplicate the same accuracy with handloads as he gets with factory Federals.


I dunno... probably. I just cant bring my self to buy bulk corelokt bullets (call me a bullet snob lolz) to test with.

What I think is going on is that barrel just doesnt like hot loads, and the factory rounds are loaded light. I'm at 3200fps with 160gr accubonds which I'm happy with. I know some guys are closer to 3300fps with that load but really thats not going to make any noticable difference.

The STW really needs 140grn loads though, thats where it shines. Barnes bullets were smoking fast... but the accuracy sucked. The last test group I ever shot with the barnes clocked 3646 fps. Just never found that good accuracy node.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The problem that I have with my STW and 28 Nosler is that I run out of magazine room to seat the bullets out where I want them. My STW likes 150 Scirocco's seated long. If I single feed the long loads, it shoots .5's. If I seat the bullets deep enough to fit the mag it shoots .7's. I know, I know......not enough to make a difference. Still bugs me though. -----SS

PS- Don't feel bad Dallan, My accuracy node with the 150's is at 3175. I love speed, but accuracy and consistency are always first priority so I'll be happy with my big loud 7 mag.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

*Corelokt*



DallanC said:


> I dunno... probably. I just cant bring my self to buy bulk corelokt bullets (call me a bullet snob lolz) to test with.
> 
> What I think is going on is that barrel just doesnt like hot loads, and the factory rounds are loaded light. I'm at 3200fps with 160gr accubonds which I'm happy with. I know some guys are closer to 3300fps with that load but really thats not going to make any noticable difference.
> 
> ...


I will bet that if you would shoot some animals with those terrible remington bullets, you will be amazed at their effectiveness. Vic


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ZEKESMAN said:


> I will bet that if you would shoot some animals with those terrible remington bullets, you will be amazed at their effectiveness. Vic


When it comes down to it just about any bullet will work quite well on the vast majority of animals and you don't need premium or even mid grade bullets for hunting.

I shoot a premium bullet just for the reason that I and my rifles like them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ZEKESMAN said:


> I will bet that if you would shoot some animals with those terrible remington bullets, you will be amazed at their effectiveness. Vic


Oh I did 

I still have I think a box and a half of them still.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I dunno... probably. I just cant bring my self to buy bulk corelokt bullets (call me a bullet snob lolz) to test with.
> 
> ...................................................................
> 
> -DallanC


Back when I was a younger man and thought reloading was fun, and a way to save money, I would buy bulk CoreLokt bullets.

I'm not making this up, I was young once.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I remember reading that post WWII solders would use military 30-06 ammo for hunting, after pulling the FMJ bullet, reversing it and putting it back in the case so they would end up with an "expandable" bullet. Apparently back east or in thick woods where shots are closer range it worked pretty good.

Also read a story once where Bell in Africa killed a rogue bull elephant with a 270 after doing the opposite, pulling the bullet, reversing it (to now be FMJ) and shooting the old bull between the eyes.

So yea, if both of those stories are true, CoreLoks would be worlds better. They have probably accounted for more dead game than any other single bullet. They are "good bullets", but its nice to live in a time where we have so many options. Toyota Corolla is a "good" car, but its nice to have an option of of a sportier model... even though they both get you from point A to point B. 

Doubt many deer shot through the heart can tell the difference in a Corelok or a Accubond.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Back when I was shooting a lot of wildcat rounds I would purchase the bulk Remington bullets for the fire forming of the cases.

Some of those loads were very accurate with those bulk bullets and most of the loads were close to full power ones.



wyogoob said:


> Back when I was a younger man and thought reloading was fun, and a way to save money, I would buy bulk CoreLokt bullets.
> 
> I'm not making this up, I was young once.
> 
> .


I want to see proof. I know it might be hard to get a tintype photograph scanned but it can be done. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I remember reading that post WWII solders would use military 30-06 ammo for hunting, after pulling the FMJ bullet, reversing it and putting it back in the case so they would end up with an "expandable" bullet. Apparently back east or in thick woods where shots are closer range it worked pretty good.
> 
> Also read a story once where Bell in Africa killed a rogue bull elephant with a 270 after doing the opposite, pulling the bullet, reversing it (to now be FMJ) and shooting the old bull between the eyes.
> 
> ...


That's interesting you say that. I've been thinking about running some .35 Remington's backwards and doing a thread on it.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I want to see proof.


That he was young or that he saved money reloading? :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> That he was young or that he saved money reloading? :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


Both, I am living proof that you don't save money by reloading. That is unless you only shoot a box of shells a year. Then you might save money after the reloading set is paid for.

As for him being young once, I heard that is it just a fairy tale. People say that I am older than dirt and I don't remember Goob being around when I was young.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Back when I was shooting a lot of wildcat rounds I would purchase the bulk Remington bullets for the fire forming of the cases.
> 
> Some of those loads were very accurate with those bulk bullets and most of the loads were close to full power ones.
> 
> I want to see proof. I know it might be hard to get a tintype photograph scanned but it can be done. :mrgreen:


Uh....I have no proof I was young but I do have proof of bulk CoreLokts:


When I started getting "up in the world" I started buying scopes, scopes that cost more than the rifle. This was before outdoor shooting forums too. With a scope I needed about 200 rounds to sight a rifle in instead of the 10 or 12 shells it takes with iron sights. So I went with the cheap bulk CoreLokts.

Anyway, to most people CoreLokts are kinda like liver; "I've never tried it but I hate it"

.


----------

